# Vivarium: Setting it up my way (Crested Gecko's)



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

((This post is my way of setting up a Crested Gecko Vivarium. Please do not post rude things about how I should change it. Its perfectly fine))











In this post, you newbies to Crested Gecko's will learn how to set up a good vivarium. So I believe you have all you need, the cage, the food, the plants etc.

First, get a block of expanding soil and a clean bucket. It is just like real soil, but it expands when placed in water. Make sure you let the soil move around every 10 minutes or else it will go hard. Every 5 minutes, break the soil up into smaller bits. After 30 to 45 minutes you will have half a bucket full of makeshift soil.

Next, unpack some real plants that don't grow so much. My plants are a spider plant and an ornamental fig plant (it does not grow figs, but its still real). They don't grow much but its perfect for hiding spots. Place the plants out of their pots into the vivarium, but make sure they are spread out.

After that, place in any vines or extra details to the vivarium apart from the food and water.

Then, add the makeshift soil. Make sure it covers the vines and roots of the plants, but also don't let the soil go up to high, or else you might open your vivarium and have a wave of soil spilling out on your carpet and yourself.

Finally, put in the food and water bowls. Place the water bowl near the glass doors so you can easily reach it to refill the bowl. Place the food bowl above ground so your gecko can enjoy it's food off the ground like it would do in the wild.

There, you've done it! You've set up your vivarium the easy way!

FACT - With the makeshift soil and the real plants, you don't need to clean out your gecko unless the plants die. Why? Because when cresties go to the toilet, their droppings go into the soil which will direct it to the roots of the plants, helping them grow!

If you have any worries or helpful tips, please comment below and I'll take you through your problem!

Thanks!

-CrestedGeckoLover


----------



## carl25 (Jun 3, 2012)

i like that natural environment...

wouldnt work in wood vivs though but ideal for glass....


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> ((This post is my way of setting up a Crested Gecko Vivarium. Please do not post rude things about how I should change it. Its perfectly fine))
> 
> In this post, you newbies to Crested Gecko's will learn how to set up a good vivarium. So I believe you have all you need, the cage, the food, the plants etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that as I am setting up my cage now. So should I not put the CGD on the ground?. Also when I put crickets in will the crestie come down or do I need to put the livefood up to them with tongs as I have heard people saying they only go for live food if its within striking distance? 
Thanks,Jack


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

Placing it on the ground is fine, but it would be more fun to have it up off the ground. As for the crickets, they can be let out anywhere as long as the vivarium is properly sealed. People who use tongs are people who want to watch their gecko eat, to make sure they eat. The gecko will happily hunt for the crickets in his/her own time, but make sure any uneaten crickets are removed the next day since they will need re-feeding.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

carl25 said:


> i like that natural environment...
> 
> wouldnt work in wood vivs though but ideal for glass....



Wooden ones will not be good for reptiles since wood can soak up any spilt water, has no proper ventilation and can soak up odours.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Who taught you to do that ?

Could of done with a bit more detail and maybe some pictures of setups? Lol


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

I can get you some photos if you want! The setting up overall is nearly an hour, so its not so bad and you will feel proud after doing it too.


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> Placing it on the ground is fine, but it would be more fun to have it up off the ground. As for the crickets, they can be let out anywhere as long as the vivarium is properly sealed. People who use tongs are people who want to watch their gecko eat, to make sure they eat. The gecko will happily hunt for the crickets in his/her own time, but make sure any uneaten crickets are removed the next day since they will need re-feeding.


How do you put it off the ground in your tank? I was thinking of just sitting a bottle top on a branch or something? 
Thanks


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just a quick correction. Faecal matter isn't broken down by the plants/soil. You need to have a bio active substrate with small custodian species to break it down. Also worth adding heating/humidity methods : )

It's a good basis for a caresheet though.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

Actually, if you get the right substrate, the droppings will fertilise the soil. 

@Mcadam1222 - I placed the food bowl on a log I bought from Pets at Home. 
A branch or vine will do, but make sure that the food cannot be knocked down. :2thumb: You don't want your gecko to be eating dirt with food, now do you?


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

im goint to plant our gecko tank i think. what other plants can be used


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

Im sure you should add drainage too lol. 


Tombo46 said:


> Just a quick correction. Faecal matter isn't broken down by the plants/soil. You need to have a bio active substrate with small custodian species to break it down. Also worth adding heating/humidity methods : )
> 
> It's a good basis for a caresheet though.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

Any house plants can be used, but the more you have, the less space your gecko has to move around, so choose a good leafy plant with either branches or a good shelter. You also need to mist the tank so that not only will the gecko become a little cooler, the plants will grow too. Here are some photos.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> Actually, if you get the right substrate, the droppings will fertilise the soil.


Tombo is right. And if any soil is going to break down poo it's not going to be one that had been dried and compressed so most if not all organisms living in the soil dies.
You need to add things like spring tails and wood louse to break down the poo.



Mysterious_121 said:


> Im sure you should add drainage too lol.


Mhm, drainage will help prevent drowning the plants.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

Mysterious_121 said:


> Im sure you should add drainage too lol.


Drainage is not needed with this set up as the soil will use the remaining water to either feed the plants or increase a little.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> Any house plants can be used, but the more you have, the less space your gecko has to move around, so choose a good leafy plant with either branches or a good shelter. You also need to mist the tank so that not only will the gecko become a little cooler, the plants will grow too. Here are some photos.
> 
> image
> 
> ...



I'd spin that peice of wood around so it's closer to the lighting, the way it slops will create a nice UV gradient. Also cover it in plants (real or fake) to allow effective hiding while sun bathing


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Tombo is right. And if any soil is going to break down poo it's not going to be one that had been dried and compressed so most if not all organisms living in the soil dies.
> You need to add things like spring tails and wood louse to break down the poo.
> 
> 
> ...



Op has kept reps for 2months so must be right


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> I'd spin that peice of wood around so it's closer to the lighting, the way it slops will create a nice UV gradient. Also cover it in plants (real or fake) to allow effective hiding while sun bathing



There is more with the log, but its covered by the miniature fig plant.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> There is more with the log, but its covered by the miniature fig plant.


Not sure what you mean but id still spin it and use it as a more effective basking spot. The bit at the end closest to the canopy is exposed, (s)he will feel more comfy using it in the day if it's covered


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

I will try it and see what happens. Thank you for that. :mrgreen:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> Wooden ones will not be good for reptiles since wood can soak up any spilt water, has no proper ventilation and can soak up odours.


Wrong. Leopard geckos are perfectly fine in wooden vivariums, they have plenty of ventilation and its laminated so if you have sealed the joints then it cant soak up water and odours.
Furthermore leopard geckos leave dry urea.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

dramen said:


> Wrong. Leopard geckos are perfectly fine in wooden vivariums, they have plenty of ventilation and its laminated so if you have sealed the joints then it cant soak up water and odours.
> Furthermore leopard geckos leave dry urea.



Please read the title. This post is for new crested gecko owners, not leopard gecko owners.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> *Any house plants can be used*, but the more you have, the less space your gecko has to move around, so choose a good leafy plant with either branches or a good shelter. You also need to mist the tank so that not only will the gecko become a little cooler, the plants will grow too. Here are some photos.


Not sure this is 100% true, I would double check in the habitat section or search for the Crested Gecko Safe Plant thread. I found it really useful.

I think there are some Orchids that can't be used. Also a couple of plant species that look simular to each other but some can't be used.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> Please read the title. This post is for new crested gecko owners, not leopard gecko owners.


They were picking up on the fact you stated wooden viv were not suitable for any *reptiles *when in fact if properly set up with vents and sealed they can be suitable to house many different reps...including Cresteds.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> Any house plants can be used, but the more you have, the less space your gecko has to move around, so choose a good leafy plant with either branches or a good shelter. You also need to mist the tank so that not only will the gecko become a little cooler, the plants will grow too. Here are some photos.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


that setup look to open needs so more vines and plants on the glass to help stop s/he getting fts a bit like this but i but so more vines in a week after the pic


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> that setup look to open needs so more vines and plants on the glass to help stop s/he getting fts a bit like this but i but so more vines in a week after the pic
> 
> image


Thats a really nice vivarium you have there.


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

All my vivs are live planted and I do believe you should have a drainage layer, I use hydroleca balls ,then a semi permeable membrane then the eco earth. I also would advise people to remove the eath that the plant comes in as the growers often use fertilisers and you don't want that in your viv. I use springtails and woodlice to help keep the eco earth clean as they eat the poo etc
Suitable plants

All the follow plants are safe for Crested Geckos 

Abelia (Abelia grandiflora)
African Violet (Saintpaulia ionantha)
Sweet Alyssum (Allyssum species)
Asperagus Fern (Aperagus setaceus plumosis)
Aster (Aster species)
Baby Tears (Helxine soleirolii)
Bird's Nest Fern (Asplenium nidus)
Boston Fern (Nephrolepsis exalta)
Bottle Brush (Callistemom)
Bouganvillea (Bouganvillea)
Bridal Veil (Tripogandra multiflora)
Bromeliads (Aechmea; Bilbergia; Cryptanthus)
Cactus, spineless (Astrophytum)
Camellia (Camellia japonica)
Coleus (Coleus)
Corn Plant (Dracaena Fragrans)
**Creeping Charlie (Pilea nummulariifolia)
**DO NOT CONFUSE ABOVE WITH !!!!Glecoma heteracea!!!!
Croton (Codiaeum species)
Dracaena (Dracaena species)
Emerald Ripple (Peperomia caperata)
Eugenia (Peperomia caperata)
Fuschia (Fuschia)
Geranium (Pelargonium species)
Hen and Chicks Succulent (Echeveria)
Hibiscus (Hibiscus rosa-sinensis)
Hoya (Hoya exotica)
Iceplant (Mesembryanthemum crystallinum)
Impatiens (Impatiens)
Jade Plant (Crassula argentea)
Japanese Aralia (Fatsia japonica)
Jasmine (Jasminum officinale: J. grandifloum)
Lavender (Lavandula officinalis)
Marigold (Calendula officinalis)
Monkey Plant (Ruellia makoyana)
Mother of Pearl (Graptopetalum paraguayen)
Natal Plum (Carissa grandiflora)
Painted Nettle (Coleus)
Palms (Areca species)
Pampas Grass (Cortaderia selloana)
Parlor Palm (Chamaedorea elegans)
Peperomia (Peperomia caperata)
Petunia (Petunia)
Phoenix (Phoenix roebelenii)
Piggyback Plant (Tolmiea menziesii)
Pilea (Pilea species)
Pink Polka-Dot Plant (H. ypoestes sang.)
Ponytail Plant (Beaucarnea recurvata)
Prayer Plant (Maranta leuconeura)

Purple Passion: Purple Velvet (Gynura)
Spider Plant (Chlorophytum comosum)
Staghorn Fern (Platycerium bifurcatum)
Swedish Ivy (Plectranthus australis)
Tree Mallow (Lavatera assurgentiflora)
**Umbrella Plant (Eriogonum umbrellum)
**DO NOT CONFUSE ABOVE WITH !!!!Scheffiera actinophylla!!!!
Velvet Plant (Gynura aurantaca)
Wandering Jew (Tradescantia albiflora)
Warneckii (Dracaena deremensis)
Wax Plant (Hoya exotica)
Zebra Plant (Calathea zebrina)
Zinnias (Zinnia species)
~Bromeliads:

*Aechmea fasciata (Urn plants/Silver Vase Bromeliad) – Large

*Billbergia nutans – (queens Tears) partial shade to bright indirect light

*Cryptanthus zonatus (Earth stars) – warm, humid, bright light

*Guzmania lingulata – warm, humid, bright light

*Nidularium – 12-15 inches, low to Med. Light

*Tillandsia – Air plant, warm & humid

*Vrisea splendens (sword bromeliads) Light shade


~Other Plants:

*Acalphya (copperleafs, chenille plants)

*Adiantum (maidenhair ferns) – cool and dry in winter

*Aglaonema (Chinese evergreens) – do well in low lights, highly recommended

*Alocasia (elephant ears) – must be kept moist, humid and warm, will either not do well or overgrow everything

*Asplenium (Bird’s nest fern) – moist soil, up to 3 feet high

*Bamboo - (live or dry) please the the Wikipedia article, way to much intresting info to list! Clippings will produice.

*Beaucarnea recurvata - (Ponytail Palms)

*Calathea zebrine - (Zebra plant) – moist moderate temps, moderate light

*Ceropegia woodii - (Rosary Vine,Hearts entangled, or String of hearts) Water thoroughly, and then allow the soil to completely dry out before watering again.

*Chlorophytum (spider plants) – average humidity, moderate light, should be allowed to get almost dry before watering

*Cissus (kangaroo vines, grape ivys) – no moist soil

*Codiaeum variegatum (often confused for Croton, because of this it is often labeled "croton" as a common name)

*Crassula ovata - (Jade Plant, Friendship tree or Money plant)Clippings will produice.

*Cyrtomium - (Holly ferns)

*Dracaena - (Dragon plants)

*Ficus (rubber trees, ornamental figs) should be washed of when dirty, do wellin spotlight, Use caution with any plant of the ficus family that has a "milky sap" when leafs/stems are broken, it is a skin and eye irratant.

*Maranta - (prayer plant) warm temps, high humidity

*Peperomia - (radiator plant) some in this family are an epiphyte or air plant. Clippings will generaly produice.

*Radermachera sinica - (China Doll)very difficult to root, Growth slowers used by nurserys will grow fast and less bushy.

*Sanseveria - (Snake Plants)aethiopica,caniculata,kirkii pulchra, parva, pinguicula, sinularis, thyrsiflora & trifasciata

*Scindapsus (Pothos) - looks like philodendron, very hardy. Clippings will produice.

*Schefflera arboricola - (Umbrella Plant)

*Spathiphyllum - (peace lilies)

*Tradescantia zebrina - (wandering Jew/ spiderwart) Can cause skin iritation in humans when handeld frequently. Clippings will produice. Called inch plant because it can grow up to an inch a day!

Finally a picture of one of my vivs


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

sue59 good post and love that setup is that the 36"(L)18"(D)24(H)


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> Actually, if you get the right substrate, the droppings will fertilise the soil.
> 
> @Mcadam1222 - I placed the food bowl on a log I bought from Pets at Home.
> A branch or vine will do, but make sure that the food cannot be knocked down. :2thumb: You don't want your gecko to be eating dirt with food, now do you?


Yeah thanks, I have a forest branch and the bottle top fits perfectly in there so its all good,thanks again


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> sue59 good post and love that setup is that the 36"(L)18"(D)24(H)


Yes it is ,I have two that size,same basic setup but different plants and logs etc. I am constantly changing and improving them. The cresties seem to love them so I am pretty happy. Its a real pain trying to find the eggs :lol2:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sue's viv are lovely! It was a pleasure getting to see them all


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

sue59 said:


> Yes it is ,I have two that size,same basic setup but different plants and logs etc. I am constantly changing and improving them. The cresties seem to love them so I am pretty happy. Its a real pain trying to find the eggs :lol2:


i had the 24"x18"x24" and that was a pain to finds eggs had to clen the viv slow to get then had a look at gettin the 36"x18"x36" but think that mite be hard to find the geckos :lol2:


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> i had the 24"x18"x24" and that was a pain to finds eggs had to clen the viv slow to get then had a look at gettin the 36"x18"x36" but think that mite be hard to find the geckos :lol2:


Yes but they love it :flrt:


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Sue's viv are lovely! It was a pleasure getting to see them all


Thanks :notworthy:. They get better week by week as the plants grow. I am thread stealing , but did you evvr sex your cresties, were they a male and female?


----------



## CrestieLove (Mar 26, 2012)

You can keep cresties in a wooden viv. I have two females in a 4ft tall wooden viv, sealed joints and the humidity, ventilation and temps are perfect  not to mention they love the extra space


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> Finally, put in the food and water bowls. Place the water bowl near the glass doors so you can easily reach it to refill the bowl. *Place the food bowl above ground so your gecko can enjoy it's food off the ground like it would do in the wild. *


Cresties love overripe fruit, which they will eat off the forest floor.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

.________. This suddenly turned into sues attraction corner. It was meant to be a care sheet. Now its turned into a photo booth.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> .________. This suddenly turned into sues attraction corner. It was meant to be a care sheet. Now its turned into a photo booth.


She attached one photo, with some good information on safe plants. I don't see the problem?


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> She attached one photo, with some good information on safe plants. I don't see the problem?


Agree with tombo here...you started off a caresheet.Sue added 1 photo but then the massive list of safe plants and care etc to put in the viv with your setup...
Surely that is a great addition to the caresheet you started


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

You shouldnt be writing caresheets yet not until you have MUCH more experience. Some of your info is wrong and has been added to by others that are much more capable. You should really be thankful...


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mysterious_121 said:


> You shouldnt be writing caresheets yet not until you have MUCH more experience. Some of your info is wrong and has been added to by others that are much more capable. You should really be thankful...


completley agree!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> .________. This suddenly turned into sues attraction corner. It was meant to be a care sheet. Now its turned into a photo booth.


this may be a care sheet but is not the good so we are trying to help you out as we do not wont more people seting up like your when things can be don better :whistling2:


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

Your rude. 


Can someone lock this please?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> Your rude.
> 
> 
> Can someone lock this please?


y am i rude when we are trying to help you out


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> Your rude.
> 
> 
> Can someone lock this please?


Your enthusiasm for your crested gecko is really commendable for such a young person 

However, you haven't been keeping him for long, so when when you put things like this on an open forum, you really need to expect to get some constructive criticism and try to learn from all the other people that are just trying to help.

Try to accept other peoples views and experiences and you will learn an awful lot


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

I made so many mistakes when I first started with my live vivs, including not putting in a drainage layer, wrong sort of plants,so I was hoping to save someone going through what I did. I try to listen to the people on here who have so much more knowledge than me , this is how we all learn. They have helped me out lots of times and I have been very grateful for it. None of us is so good that we can claim to know everything ,so we all need to be open to offers of help, you can either accept the help offered or ignore it as we do live in a democracy : victory:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

No one has been rude. People have just been correcting wrong information and adding in things that need to be added. Some of your information isn't great and it's good that people have pointed this out and corrected it to prevent you, and others, from continueing to do things wrong. 

You're very 'matter of fact' with everything you say. You need to remember reptile keeping is about incorportating other peoples advice and experiences along with your own.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

I asked COULD SOMEONE LOCK THIS PLEASE?

I don't need help.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

maybe if you shout louder by adding some colour, they might hear you and close it.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> I asked COULD SOMEONE LOCK THIS PLEASE?
> 
> I don't need help.



as has been said, youve not been keeping them for very long so when you post up a caresheet in an OPEN FORUM you should expect people to come along with better ideas. spitting your dummy out isnt going to gain you any respect and what couldv started as a great thread about setting up crested live setups, youve turned into a little strop.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

trogdorable said:


> as has been said, youve not been keeping them for very long so when you post up a caresheet in an OPEN FORUM you should expect people to come along with better ideas. spitting your dummy out isnt going to gain you any respect and what couldv started as a great thread about setting up crested live setups, youve turned into a little strop.


 sent her a pm saying if you like sum help to make your setup a good setup then i will help get a pm back say its spot on if you do not like it the bugger off :gasp: i have crested geckos for 4 year and still think there more for me to take in from people on here :notworthy: but oooo well if she dos not like help then got going to wast my time


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Just to echo what Sue said, there is so much conflicting info out there, it's easy to get things wrong when you first start out. I know I've done it! I know it can be hard to hear criticism sometimes but honestly, if you can be open to other people's suggestions you will learn so much and your crestie will benefit too. 

I can tell from your other posts that you are very enthusiastic about your crestie and eager to learn, so don't worry if you don't get everything right 100% first time. It's a learning curve that's all.


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

...and that is what this forum is all about helping each other and sharing our experiences which if you listen and learn from, your animals can only benefit :2thumb:


----------



## CTID (Jun 10, 2012)

one thing ive learnt is everyday is a school day, we are always learning!


----------



## kelsey123 (May 27, 2012)

Just to point out that you i think 11-12 years old and have owned a crestie for about a month, i'm nearly 16 and have owned cresties for a year, i know alot about them but still take everyones advice and i learn alot more about them, for instance, i have 8 eggs in the incubator, i did have 10 but 2 didnt make it, i know how to incubate eggs and have done it befor, but i double checked with people on here to see how they incubate thier eggs and there success.
At your age you DO need help looking after reptiles as they are not toys they are living things that need alot of time and care put into them. i would take every bit of advice you get but not if it doesn't sound right to you, such as your thread befor, DO NOT feed cresties bannas ect:2thumb:


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Removed for own thread


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

qbvbsite said:


> Removed for own thread


what do you mean?


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Instead of hi-jacking the thread I created my own


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

I made mistakes with my first by not adding a drainage layer and flooded the soil. A lot of members gave some tips and I have a few live tanks running great now. I even have tanks with fruit beetles and millipedes with my cresties
Here's a pic of my oldest setup still going strong after nearly a year


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

qbvbsite said:


> Instead of hi-jacking the thread I created my own


What?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

kelsey7692 said:


> What?


They posted, then deleted it because they thought it would be better on a new thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/865993-vivarium-cleaning-bugs.html instead of asking in the middle of somebody elses.

keep up girl ~whistles~


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Meko , That's exactly it.


----------

